# Pet Insurance Question



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Do any Pet Insurance companies cover prexsiting conditions like a heart murmur? (Not asking for my kids but a friend's cat just got diagnosed with one and she is looking for insurance now)


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Probably too late, as most insurance doesn't cover pre-existing conditions.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Agreed. 

Hope is the one who would need it most and the girl has a 10 page Vet record which would make most of what she needed ineligible. I cancelled it. 

Especially with 3, I just transfer money from my paycheck to a savings account every month. I have plenty now saved up and if they do not need it, I still have the money rather than sending away as premiums that I would never see again. 

Sorry to hear about your friend's cat. Like with people, can they live and manage around it?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Hope is the one who would need it most and the girl has a 10 page Vet record which would make most of what she needed ineligible. I cancelled it.
> 
> ...


TY everyone! 

Yes she can manage without it and it is only a slight murmur. She asked me about it and I honestly have no clue as most insurance would not pay for alternative medicine so I do not see the benefit of it. I knew some of y'all would know though!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I had one week for Amberleah waiting period for her knees and when I took her for spay the doctor found it and wrote on file. I was so up set I had 6 months wait for them to cover knees after I started it if then after its showed up they would pay now they wont.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> I had one week for Amberleah waiting period for her knees and when I took her for spay the doctor found it and wrote on file. I was so up set I had 6 months wait for them to cover knees after I started it if then after its showed up they would pay now they wont.


That sucks


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I got insurance right away with Chloe being my first small breed.... So glad I did!!!! My premium has well been paid for in her emergency visit for eating a zip tie and having 8 teeth pulled. Now with this new issue, I am glad I got it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennag812 (Jun 12, 2011)

for those with pet insurance, can you recommend a provider? I've been looking into getting it, but not sure it's cost effective, or would be better off just saving the $


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I used pet plan, they have been wonderful to deal with. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We have gopetplan.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I have and love petplan. They will even cover acupuncture and chiropractic as long as a vet does it. I have claimed on them and gotten checks- it is easy and they don't exclude congenital things such as LP in chis and skin issues in bulldogs as long as they are diagnosed after you get the plan and after the waiting period. They also will cover pre-existing conditions as long as they have been gone for at least a year. My neighbor had VPI and despite their dogs having all sorts of things it never worked out for them, when comparing notes with them I am happy I have petplan.


----------

